# USE Flag's für bereits installierte Software bestimmen

## schmidicom

Ich habe eine Frage zum dem ganzen USE zeug unter Gentoo. Aber erst will ich mal ein Beispiel geben damit jeder weiss worum es geht, also:

Ich installiere mit emerge das Softwarepaket prog1 (Name ist jetzt nicht so wichtig) das unbedingt verlangt das curl mitinstalliert wird was es auch gleich macht. Soweit kein Problem jedoch jetzt kommt's.

Danach installiere ich prog2 und dieses hätte zwar eine Unterstützung für curl jedoch muss dies hier als USE Flag angegeben werden damit es das auch verwendet.

Mein Problem ist jetzt wenn ich nicht den ganzen emerge Prozess beobachte weiss ich nichts davon das curl überhaupt drauf ist, also woher soll ich wissen das ich demzufolge auch das USE Flag dafür setzten könnte.

Meine Frage:

Gibt es ein Programm das den ganzen Computer absucht nach Software die zwar installiert wurde, jedoch das dafür vorgesehene USE Flag nicht gesetzt wurde?

Dann könnte ich das noch nachholen und so dafür sorgen das auch andere Programme davon gebrauch machen wenn es ja schon ohne hin als Abhängigkeit mit installiert wurde. Oder gibt es da eine andere Lösung die möglichst einfach umzusetzen ist?Last edited by schmidicom on Sun Apr 08, 2007 8:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nikaya

Ich weiß zwar nicht ob ich Dich richtig verstanden habe.Aber wenn Du curl generell verwenden willst einfach in die make.conf rein (USE=),und mit "emerge -uavDN world" neu bauen lassen.Oder in der package.use paketweise mitbauen lassen.

Wenn Du emerge mit der Option "-av" aufrufst zeigt er Dir die (möglichen) Flags für die Pakete an.Da würde dann auch curl drinstehen.

Aber,wie gesagt,ich weiß nicht ob Du sowas meinst.Und warum soll mit Gewalt curl dann bei allen Paketen mitkompiliert werden?Nur weil es schon drauf ist?Wenn ich generell ein Flag gesetzt haben will packe ich es in die make.conf,ansonsten halt nach Bedarf.

----------

## dertobi123

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Meine Frage:
> 
> Gibt es ein Programm das den ganzen Computer absucht nach Software die zwar installiert wurde, jedoch das dafür vorgesehene USE Flag nicht gesetzt wurde?

 

Interessante Frage  :Wink:  Mir ist bisher noch nichts dergleichen untergekommen. Ein Problem würde ich bei der Definierung von USE-Flags sehen, diese werden zwar in use.desc/use.local.desc definiert, aber nicht fix benötigten Paketen zugeordnet.

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

was du willst ist ein programm, dass dir nach installation eines programmes sagt, welche andere programme dieses eine optional per USE flag einbinden?

das einzige, das ein bisschen in die richtung geht ist 

```
equery h useflag
```

 (--hasuse)

das listet dir auf, welche installierten programme eine bestimmte USE flag haben

----------

## Necoro

Ich glaube nicht, dass das Sinn macht:

1.) Wenn du das UseFlag vorher nicht gesetzt hast, hast du es auch nie gebraucht ^^ ... also warum den Stress machen?

2.) Ich weiß nicht, ob das mit dem aktuellen Portage noch immer so ist, aber eine Zeit haben Pakete automatisch dazu geführt, dass deren UseFlag global gesetzt wird

----------

## schmidicom

 *john.doe wrote:*   

> Ich weiß zwar nicht ob ich Dich richtig verstanden habe.Aber wenn Du curl generell verwenden willst einfach in die make.conf rein (USE=),und mit "emerge -uavDN world" neu bauen lassen.Oder in der package.use paketweise mitbauen lassen.
> 
> Wenn Du emerge mit der Option "-av" aufrufst zeigt er Dir die (möglichen) Flags für die Pakete an.Da würde dann auch curl drinstehen.
> 
> Aber,wie gesagt,ich weiß nicht ob Du sowas meinst.Und warum soll mit Gewalt curl dann bei allen Paketen mitkompiliert werden?Nur weil es schon drauf ist?Wenn ich generell ein Flag gesetzt haben will packe ich es in die make.conf,ansonsten halt nach Bedarf.

 

Das was ich oben geschrieben habe ist nur ein Beispiel bei dem es ja klar ist das man curl einfach als USE Flag setzten muss damit es benutzt wird. 

Aber mir geht es mehr um die Software von der ich nichts weiss, solche die einfach als Abhängigkeit installiert wurde und bei bestimmten Programmen nur durch das entsprechende USE Flag zur Anwendung kommt obwohl es vorhanden wäre.

Wenn es ein Programm gäbe das den PC nach eben solcher Software durchsucht und anzeigt zu welchen USE Flags die benötigte Software oder auch libary schon vorhanden ist, könnte ich diese Flags setzten und bin sicher das diese dann auch überall wo es möglich ist Verwendung finden.

----------

## Klaus Meier

So ganz verstehe ich dein Problem immer noch nicht.

Ich installiere mir jedes Paket mit emerge -av paket, da bekomme ich alle mÃ¶glich Flags aufgelistet. Und zum anderen muss man ein Flag nicht setzen, um etwas zu nutzen. Also wenn ein Paket zur Augabe Tcl/Tk braucht, dann wird das mit installiert, egal, ob das Flag gesetzt ist oder nicht, das kannst du gar nicht verhindern. Wenn du jetzt aber ein Paket hast, was mehrere MÃ¶glichkeiten hat, etwas auszugeben, dann fÃ¼gst du mit diesem Flag diese MÃ¶glichkeit hinzu. Also wenn ein Paket etwas benÃ¶tigt, dann installiert es sich das, egal ob das Flag gesetzt ist oder nicht. Da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Ich weiß nicht, ob das mit dem aktuellen Portage noch immer so ist, aber eine Zeit haben Pakete automatisch dazu geführt, dass deren UseFlag global gesetzt wird

 

Ist mir schon lange nicht mehr aufgefallen. Den Erfinder dieses "Features" hätte ich am liebsten sonstwas, grins...

Wollte einmal eine Javaversion durch eine andere ersetzen, also emerge -C java1 und emerge java2. Nur hat das emerge -C java1 auch das Useflag Java entfernt, das andere Paket es aber nicht wieder hinzugefügt.. Was mir aber erst aufgefallen ist, nachdem der Schaden angerichtet war.

----------

## Carlo

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Mein Problem ist jetzt wenn ich nicht den ganzen emerge Prozess beobachte weiss ich nichts davon das curl überhaupt drauf ist, also woher soll ich wissen das ich demzufolge auch das USE Flag dafür setzten könnte.

 

Wozu solltest du das Use Flag setzen, nur weil curl wegen eines anderen Paket installiert ist? Nein, so eine Funktion gibt es nicht.

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> 2.) Ich weiß nicht, ob das mit dem aktuellen Portage noch immer so ist, aber eine Zeit haben Pakete automatisch dazu geführt, dass deren UseFlag global gesetzt wird

 

Das Feature gibt es noch, ist allerdings aus gutem Grund nicht mehr per Vorgabe gesetzt. Wenn in use.defaults eine entsprechende Ebuild - Use Flag Relation im jeweiligen Profil-Stapel in abgelegt ist und man die USE_DEFAULTS¹ Variable entsprechend ändert.

edit: Daneben gibt's auf Profil-Ebene noch use.mask, use.force, package.use.mask und package.use.force².

[1] make.conf (5)  Achtung, package.use in der defaults Zeile sollte use.defaults heißen und die Warnung steht da auch nicht grundlos.

[2] portage (5)

----------

## spirou

Ich seh das Problem schon, kapiert wohl grad keiner. Folgendes (absolut fiktive, in keinster Weise reales) Szenario:

Ich habe sagen wir mal Firefox und Thunderbird installiert. Thunderbird hat als Abhängigkeit Den Font "Bitstream Vera", ohne den würde das Programm sonst nicht funktionieren.

Firefox dagegen funktioniert zwar prima ohne "Bitstream Vera", hat aber ein entsprechendes USE-Flag. Wird dieses USE-Flag gesetzt, schauen plötzlich alle Webseiten viiiiiiiiiiiiiel besser aus, der Rechner läuft um 500% schneller und die dralle Nachbarin will ein Kind von mir.

Leider weiß ich aber nichts von der Existenz dieses USE-Flags, weil ich nicht von allen 3584 Programmen, die ich installiert habe, die USE-Flags beim Vornamen kenne.

Nun wäre es doch schade, wenn all diese Vorzüge nicht zum Tragen kämen, nur weil das USE-Flag nicht gesetzt ist, obwohl die entsprechende Voraussetzung eigentlich erfüllt wäre, aber wegen des fehlenden Flags nicht benutzt wird.

Das wäre schon praktisch.

Bitte jetzt auch mal ein bißchen abstrakt denken, es muß ja nicht ein Programm sein, das man täglich benutzt. Könnte ja auch etwas sein, das mir alle Jubeljahre mal übern Weg läuft und ich mir jedesmal denke "Oh Gott, ist das häßlich.", und dabei liegt es nur daran, daß dieses vermaledeite USE-Flag nicht gesetzt ist.

Die Meldung könnte ich mir in etwa so vorstellen:

"You have Bitstream Vera installed, but the Bitstream Vera USE-Flag is not set.". Dann hätte ich zumindest eine Chance, zu erkennen "Aha, vielleicht kann das Programm mehr, wenn ich das setze.".

----------

## Klaus Meier

@spirou

Deshalb habe ich ja auch weiter oben geschrieben, Paket abc immer mit emerge -av abc installlieren. Nach einiger Zeit hat man dann alle Pakete mit alle ihren Flags mal gesehen. Und kann dann bei jedem Flag überlegen, ob man es braucht oder nicht.

----------

## schmidicom

 *spirou wrote:*   

> Ich seh das Problem schon, kapiert wohl grad keiner. Folgendes (absolut fiktive, in keinster Weise reales) Szenario:
> 
> Ich habe sagen wir mal Firefox und Thunderbird installiert. Thunderbird hat als Abhängigkeit Den Font "Bitstream Vera", ohne den würde das Programm sonst nicht funktionieren.
> 
> Firefox dagegen funktioniert zwar prima ohne "Bitstream Vera", hat aber ein entsprechendes USE-Flag. Wird dieses USE-Flag gesetzt, schauen plötzlich alle Webseiten viiiiiiiiiiiiiel besser aus, der Rechner läuft um 500% schneller und die dralle Nachbarin will ein Kind von mir.
> ...

 

Danke du scheinst meine Frage voll verstanden zu haben genau darum geht es mir ^^

Ich will nur wissen welche USE Flags ich setzten könnte für die die entsprechende Software bereits vorhanden ist. Ob ich diese dann brauche oder nicht entscheide ich dann selbst, aber wäre doch schade da etwas schönes zu übersehen.

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> @spirou
> 
> Deshalb habe ich ja auch weiter oben geschrieben, Paket abc immer mit emerge -av abc installlieren. Nach einiger Zeit hat man dann alle Pakete mit alle ihren Flags mal gesehen. Und kann dann bei jedem Flag überlegen, ob man es braucht oder nicht.

 

Nichts für ungut aber das wäre mir echt zu blöd und das zeigt mir auch nur die USE Flags des Programms an das ich gerade installieren will, jedoch nicht für welche die entsprechende Software schon vorhanden wäre. Es geht hier ja um die Globalen Flags die ich setzte die unter umständen bei mehreren Programmen anwendung finden.

----------

## franzf

 *spirou wrote:*   

> Ich seh das Problem schon, kapiert wohl grad keiner. Folgendes (absolut fiktive, in keinster Weise reales) Szenario:
> 
> Ich habe sagen wir mal Firefox und Thunderbird installiert. Thunderbird hat als Abhängigkeit Den Font "Bitstream Vera", ohne den würde das Programm sonst nicht funktionieren.
> 
> Firefox dagegen funktioniert zwar prima ohne "Bitstream Vera", hat aber ein entsprechendes USE-Flag. Wird dieses USE-Flag gesetzt, schauen plötzlich alle Webseiten viiiiiiiiiiiiiel besser aus, der Rechner läuft um 500% schneller und die dralle Nachbarin will ein Kind von mir.
> ...

 

Dolles Beispiel  :Wink: 

Aber für dieses eine hochpotentielle Programm will ich (und wahrscheinlich Schmidicom auch) nicht ALLE solche Programme neuinstallieren. Ein neues Programm, welches ein Paket installiert, das bei anderen über ein USE-Flag aktivierbar ist, und schon kannst du ein halbes emerge -e world machen. Für die Großzahl der Pakete wird sich dieser Aufwand einfach nicht lohnen. Und es geht ja hier um einen automatisierten Vorgang (am besten per Cronjob), welches dann jedes Paket, egal ob nützlich oder nicht, "hirnlos" neubaut. Ob das zusätzliche Flag bei manchen Paketen (welche du vllt sogar öfter benutzt) nicht sogar mehr Schaden anrichtet, sei dahingestellt.

Um jetzt bei deinem Beispiel zu bleiben:

In der doch recht stark vernetzten Linux-Community spricht sich der Bitstream-Vera-Hack rum, weil das mit den schöneren Webseiten doch einen ziemlich dollen Nebeneffekt zu der eh schon gei*en Nachbarin darstellt, und bald ist dies das "Hot Topic" und am besten noch Sticky in allen Linux-Foren. Und die Population der Affenähnlichen schrumpft schlagartig (weil jetzt die Pornoseiten viel besser ausschauen, und die Nachbarin dadurch an Attraktivität verliert).

Und die Moral von der Geschicht:

Hätte ein USE-Flag so viel Macht, würde sich das mit Sicherheit irgendwann rumsprechen.

Bedenke: Auch wenn das Flag zu einer Leistungsexplosion führt, kannst du es nicht ausnutzen, da dein Rechner nur noch am compilieren ist...

Grüße noch halb aus Schlummerland

Franz

----------

## schmidicom

moment...

ich will sicher keinen Cornjob daraus machen bin ja nicht wahnsinnig!

Ich will nur wissen welche USE Flags ich setzten könnte ohne neue Software installieren zu müssen.

Und wenn ein:

```
emerge --newuse world system
```

dadurch nötig wird, soll es mir recht sein.

Ausserdem sollte dieses Programm das das einem zeigt rein Informativ sein und einen nur darauf hinweissen das da etwas wäre das im Moment nicht voll genutzt wird. Ob mann es dann nutzen will oder nicht ist und sollte einem dann ja immernoch selbst überlassen sein.

----------

## Finswimmer

Realisierbar ist das aber fast gar nicht. Du müsstest zu jedem USE Flag und Programm eine Verbindung herstellen...

Tobi

----------

## franzf

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Realisierbar ist das aber fast gar nicht. Du müsstest zu jedem USE Flag und Programm eine Verbindung herstellen...

 

Naja, wenn du ein Abhängigkeit per USE steuern kann, steht da ein Zeile in der Art im ebuild:

```
curl? ( net-misc/curl  )
```

Und um diese Pakete geht es ihm ja.

Versuch es einfach mal selber mit einem Script:

1) Um alle Pakete zu bekommen, parse ein emerge -e world

2) Zu jedem Paket das passende ebuild parsen, und wie oben gezeigt die Abhängigkeiten per USE-Flag auslesen

3) Nachschauen, ob Pakete passend zu dem USE-Flag vorhanden sind

4) Falls ja -> USE-Flag global setzen (sollen ja alle was davon haben) oder eben irgendwie speichern, um nachher eine aussagekräftige Zusammenfassung zu bekommen.

Kompliziert wird es, wenn du Stable und Testing mischst. Dann kann es dir passieren, dass ein Flag bei verschiedenen Paketen unterschiedliche Versionen verlangt und du unweigerlich in eine Sackgasse läufst.

Viel Erfolg

Franz

----------

## schmidicom

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Realisierbar ist das aber fast gar nicht. Du müsstest zu jedem USE Flag und Programm eine Verbindung herstellen... 
> 
> Naja, wenn du ein Abhängigkeit per USE steuern kann, steht da ein Zeile in der Art im ebuild:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Danke das gibt mir jedenfalls mal einen Anhaltspunkt wo ich anfangen kann, nur fürchte ich das mir das nicht von Heute auf Morgen gelingen wird. Denn ich kenne die interna von Portage nicht annähernd so gut wie ich es gerne hätte und das einzige script das ich je geschrieben habe ist eines das eine wave Datei beim Bootprozess abspielt sobald alsa geladen ist. (Das war ne spassige Sache, wenn jedes mal wenn der PC aufstartet einen eine nette Frauenstimme begrüsst.   :Wink: )

----------

## Klaus Meier

Naja, ich habe zwar so langsam verstanden, um was es geht, aber für mich ist der Gedanke, der da hinter steht nicht einsichtig. Ich hatte letztens ja mal die Frage nach dem Sinn des Flags "mono" gestellt. Also wenn ich eine Anwendung installiere, welche Mono braucht, dann wird Mono mitinstalliert, egal ob Flag oder nicht. Setze ich jetzt das Useflag mono, dann wird z.B. Evolution neu übersetzt und man hat nun die Möglichkeit, auf Mono basierende Plugins zu nutzen. Dies benötige ich aber nicht. Also, warum soll ich das Flag mono setzen, nur weil ich Mono auf meiner Platte habe? Dieses zusätzliche Feature muss doch auch einen zusätzlichen Nutzen für mich haben.

----------

## nikaya

@Klaus Meier

Sehe ich genauso.Ich erkenne keinen Sinn darin etwas in alle Programme reinzukompilieren bloß weil es schon mal als Abhängigkeit von etwas anderem installiert ist.Das ist ja das tolle an Gentoo:ich kann mir alles so bauen wie ich es brauche,nicht zu viel und nicht zu wenig.

----------

## schmidicom

Der Gedanke, der dahinter steht, ist simpel:

Die Warheit ist das viele Nutzer von Gentoo (so meine ich zumindest) nicht die geringste Ahnug haben was auf ihrer Kiste eigentlich alles installiert ist. Wodurch man auch garnicht weiss was alles unterstützt werden könnte jedoch nicht unterstützt wird weil das dafür vorgesehene USE Flag nicht gesetzt wurde.

Ich denke viele Luete wären froh wenn ein Programm/Script, oder was auch immer, einem zeigen würde was da alles auf der Kiste drauf ist und auch global genutzt werden könnte. Selbst ein Profi würde vermutlich die Ausgabe von einem solchen Programm noch verwundern und ins grübeln bringen "soll ich oder soll ich nicht".

----------

## Finswimmer

Man kann ja dann immer noch entscheiden, ob man z.b das Flag "mp3" für k3b sinnvoll ist.

Es ist ja "nur" ein Script, was einem vor Augen führt, dass man nicht alle Möglichkeiten ausgenutzt hat.

Tobi

----------

## nikaya

@schmidicom:

Von der Anfängerwarte aus gesehen hast du natürlich recht.Vieles was möglich ist bekommt man erst im Laufe der Zeit mit.Und ich glaube viele gestandene Hasen hier haben manchmal immer noch einen Aha-Effekt wie einfach manchmal etwas zu realisieren ist.

Es stimmt schon:Viele Newbies nehmen natürlich erst die Default-Flags und wundern sich warum einiges nicht so funktioniert wie bei Binärdistris.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Der Gedanke, der dahinter steht, ist simpel:
> 
> Die Warheit ist das viele Nutzer von Gentoo (so meine ich zumindest) nicht die geringste Ahnug haben was auf ihrer Kiste eigentlich alles installiert ist. Wodurch man auch garnicht weiss was alles unterstützt werden könnte jedoch nicht unterstützt wird weil das dafür vorgesehene USE Flag nicht gesetzt wurde.
> 
> Ich denke viele Luete wären froh wenn ein Programm/Script, oder was auch immer, einem zeigen würde was da alles auf der Kiste drauf ist und auch global genutzt werden könnte. Selbst ein Profi würde vermutlich die Ausgabe von einem solchen Programm noch verwundern und ins grübeln bringen "soll ich oder soll ich nicht".

 

Für mich habe ich dieses Problem gelöst. Einfach bei jeder Anwendung schauen, was sie kann und was man braucht. Das dauert zwar, aber das System wird dann halt langsam optimal. Ansonsten ist das Programm ufed recht nützlich, da werden alle möglichen Flags aufgelistet und erklärt. Naja, es wird zumindestens versucht. Wenn da steht, Flag gnutls "Adds support for gnutls", dann ist das etwas, was ich mir auch ohne diese Erklärung irgendwie schon gedacht habe. Aber mir nicht im geringsten sagt, was ich davon habe.

Man sollte bei jeder Anwendung überlegen, was man braucht und was nicht. Und es nicht einfach aktivieren, nur weil es schon da ist. Das ist ja das Gute (oder der Fluch) von Gentoo. Es hat bei mir lange gedauert, bis ich das mit den Useflags überhaupt verstanden habe. Inzwischen ist die Sammlung meiner Flags das Wertvollste auf meinem Rechner, die sind schwieriger zusammenzubekommen als die Kerneleinstellungen.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Für mich habe ich dieses Problem gelöst. Einfach bei jeder Anwendung schauen, was sie kann und was man braucht. 

 

Genau. Hab mir den Thread schon 2 Mal durchgelesen und verstehe was schmidicom und spirou meinen, aber ich finde es völlig sinnlos. emerge -va zeigt nämlich schon alle Flags und dann setzt man diese Flags, die man haben will und das war's, unabhängig davon,  ob ein Paket xyz installiert ist oder nicht. Wenn Paket abc es per USE braucht, dann setzte ich dieses USE Flag und fertig.

Bevor ich etwas installieren, schau ich immer, welche Flags vorhanden sind und was sie bedeuten, dann setze ich diese, die ich brauche und fertig.

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Selbst ein Profi würde vermutlich die Ausgabe von einem solchen Programm noch verwundern und ins grübeln bringen "soll ich oder soll ich nicht".

 

das denke ich nicht. Bei mir ist auf jeden Fall nicht so, denn ich weiß, welche USE Flags ich global gesetzt habe und welche über package.use und das genügt vollkommen.

Und was die anderen gemeint haben: nur weil Paket abc schon drauf ist, heißt nicht, dass ich bei allem Paketen support für abc haben will. Ich benutze selten k3b, ich hasse KDE und KDE hab ich nicht drauf, kdelibs schon, weil sie eine Abhängigkeit von k3b sind. Denkst du es wäre sinnvoll, dass ich dann plötzlich überall das kde USE Flag setze, nur weil ich die kde Libs habe? Nein, ich will kein KDE, deswegen kam in der USE Variable (make.conf) -kde.

----------

## Genone

Mal abgesehen vom Sinn oder Unsinn eines solchen Programms (hab mich da noch nicht festgelegt) dürfte das nicht ganz einfach zu implementieren sein. Für einfache "flag? ( paket )" Statements gehts noch, aber wenn man Sachen wie "flag1? ( !flag2 ( || ( paket1 paket2 ) flag2? ( paket3 )) !flag1? ( paket4 )" hat wird so eine Analyse recht schwierig.

----------

## schmidicom

Also ich verstehe euch nicht...

ihr kommt mir vor wie jemand für den das Glas immer halb lehr ist anstelle halb voll. Und was ihr so schlecht findet an einem solchen Programm verstehe ich auch nicht nur weil ihr es nicht braucht heisst das doch nicht das es nicht sinnvol wäre.   :Question: 

Und ausserdem soll es ja rein Informativ sein und einen nicht zu etwas zwingen.

----------

## mrsteven

Gab es früher nicht auch mal sowas wie automatische USE-Flags, die gesetzt wurden, sobald man das entsprechende Programm installliert hatte?

----------

## nikaya

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Gab es früher nicht auch mal sowas wie automatische USE-Flags, die gesetzt wurden, sobald man das entsprechende Programm installliert hatte?

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3998907.html#3998907

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Gab es früher nicht auch mal sowas wie automatische USE-Flags, die gesetzt wurden, sobald man das entsprechende Programm installliert hatte?

 Hatten wir weiter oben schon mal die Frage. Gab es, leider. Hat bei mir nur Ärger gemacht.

----------

## Necoro

Ich hab das Tool gefunden  :Wink:  ... equery d paket listet alle sachen auf, die von paket abhängen ... und gleich noch das entsprechende Useflag dahinter  :Smile:  - und ja: es listet auch Programme, wenn das Flag nicht gesetzt ist  :Smile: 

(und es scheint sogar verschachtelungen zu verstehen):

```
net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5.7 (!qt4 & qt3? =x11-libs/qt-3*)

                                  (qt4? =x11-libs/qt-4*)

www-client/opera-9.10 (!amd64 & x86 & !qt-static? =x11-libs/qt-3*)
```

/edit: nachteil: es ist sehr langsam  :Smile: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

wie wäre es denn mit emerge -pv paket, wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt?

----------

## Necoro

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> wie wäre es denn mit emerge -pv paket, wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt?

 

Du hast nicht verstanden worum es geht: Wenn du ein Paket installiert hast, willst du wissen, welche anderen Pakete evtl optional  :Exclamation:  (sprich per UseFlag) davon abhängen. Da kannst du sicher alle installierten Pakete mit "emerge -pv paket" durchprobieren - kann aber mühselig werden.

Stattdessen nimmst du "equery d paket" - kochst n Kaffee - und wenn du wieder kommt, hast du alle Pakete aufgelistet  :Smile:  ... dann kannst du dir raussuchen bei welchen du denkst, dass es was bringt und bei diesen das UseFlag setzen  :Smile: 

----------

